# What pebble tile is this?



## Rainin (Jun 25, 2013)

Hey guys, 

can anyone identify the name of this pebble tile and know where I can get a hold of it? 

Thanks!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

You sure that's not a hand laid floor?


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

griz said:


> You sure that's not a hand laid floor?


Agreed. Kind of free-form; I don't see a 12x12 repeat or the like.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Griz always pegs it:thumbsup:


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

Tough to see in this pic, but this shower floor was a mosaic. HO supplied the tile for the bath, I'll try and find out what/where it came from a little later.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

That looks like broken tile mosaic, not pebbles.

This is pebbles...


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Biltmore tumbled cobble stone from The Tile Shop?


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

HO said Iberia tile and USA tile both had it, but couldn't recall the name, I thought it was some kind of tumbled marble


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Rocks In Stock said:


> Hi, we sell those!
> It is from our RANDOM Tile Collection - RANDOM Series
> Mesh Size 17 3/4" x 17 3/4" x 1/2"
> View attachment 520532
> ...


You're 8 years late.


----------

